# 200000 mile club



## gregbonat (Apr 5, 2014)

Made it to 200,000 miles. New electronic issues to post


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

gregbonat said:


> Made it to 200,000 miles. New electronic issues to post


Congrats Greg, any issues so far?

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## gregbonat (Apr 5, 2014)

This could be a really great car if they get the emissions and corresponding sensors fixed. Maybe they will on the new diesels coming out. Love way car drives. Repairs on sensors and emission related items have been couple thousand out of pocket as they occurred out of warranty


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

gregbonat said:


> This could be a really great car if they get the emissions and corresponding sensors fixed. Maybe they will on the new diesels coming out. Love way car drives. Repairs on sensors and emission related items have been couple thousand out of pocket as they occurred out of warranty


It was something you could do by yourself or only had to be done at the dealership ?

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

op, congrats on 200k miles. Can you share a summary of the issues you have had? I have been lucky so far other than my EGR getting stuck open this week at 42k miles, cleaned it and back on road. Did you go in for recall or did you exceed miles by he time recall occurred?


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Congrats 165000 on mine


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

Impressive!! What year is your cruze?
Mine's a '13 and I have 21k on her. lol


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice! I don't want the anti-delete people to get mad, so I'm just asking purely out of curiosity. Have you considered a tune and delete so that you don't have any emissions issues to deal with? My odometer is basically the countdown to mine getting deleted lol. Warranty is until 160,000 km's. I'm half way there.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Congrats thats pretty awesome!!!


----------

